# Daydream believer - Proxima plus



## MossMan (13 Dec 2015)

Hi All,

A long overdue journal…with a lot to catch up on...

A bit about me:

I’ve been keeping a nano aquarium (50ltr) since Oct 2014, and have been enjoying the plants and fish (CPDs, Ottos, RCS). In September I decided to treat myself and started to look about for a new tank.

The goal of the new tank to be a well thought out planted aquascape and somewhere for my CPDs to have a bigger playground.

After a few weeks shopping around and research, I became the owner of an ex-display Eheim Proxima Plus 250ltr. 100cm x 50cm x 50cm.

Part of the deal, the tank also came with a 2075 Eheim filer, new filter media and the stock LED Eheim lights (3600 lumen each at 30watts per light). Heater, Air pump, air stone and spray bar also included. I added my own spare power head from day1.

I’d have to move my existing tanks to the dining room to make way, (note masked area for the new tank…..

IMG_5971 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

New tank arrives….

IMG_6038 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

And goes into position…

IMG_6055 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

The UKAPS forum has been a huge help with the journey so far. I’ve been soaking up as much info about EI, CO2, Dutch, Nature, Jungle, Plants, Algae, I have read almost all the articles, some twice, three times even. I’ve been soaking up as much info a possible from as many sources as available.


Substrate

Initially I was going down the cat litter route for substrate. I purchased the litter and washed it out, and washed it again. And again, and again, and…………… until my bathroom was pretty much re-decorated orange. I love the look of the stuff, but the lightness and some feedback from others about plants uprooting held me back from adding it to the tank.

Here’s what tesco cat litter looks like after its washed and settled. I had washed 30ltres of it before changing my mind!

IMG_6148 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I then researched the dirt tank method and decided this would be better. I copied the formula of 50% Pond soil, mixed with 50% Irish Peat Moss, capped with a fine aquarium gravel. I would have preferred a darker cap, but its what I had available to me at the time.

IMG_6356 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

20ltrs of aquatic pond soil

IMG_6355 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Mixed up well with 20ltrs of Irish peat moss

IMG_6354 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Corrugated plastic goes on the base to line the glass before the mix goes in.

Dirt in place:

IMG_6395 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

And gravel cap on top of that…

IMG_6405 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I was considering a fancy substrate layout, but in my eagerness, I just went ahead and opted for a slope upwards from front to back. I have gone quite aggressive, but time will tell if it levels on its own!


Plants

Having got the substrate in, I wanted plants. I hadn’t decided on the hardscape at this point, but thought that a few plants might help me to stop keep changing my mind. I had already bought a CO2 setup from CO2Art (great service – thanks chaps) and so was itching to get the tank running as it really had been a long time in the planning – with no real plans to show for it! lol

A good while after arriving I left the shop with among others…

Potamogeton gayi
Echinodorus Fancy Twist
Dwarf Sagittaria
Polygonum Sao Paulo
…….and many more that I didn’t write the names down for – I really should be better at this bit!

IMG_6418 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_6420 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

A frantic day of just roughly dropping plants in the tank with some level of consciousness of what I was aiming to achieve. Here are lots of random pics of the plants and the process..

Nice healthy Sagittaria, not sure if this is dwarf version as its quite tall now….

IMG_6421 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_6426 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_6424 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_6419 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I also had a lot going on that day. New filter to plug in, Co2 to figure out and setup, then I had a potential house share turning up that eve for an interview!! A tidy lounge was required!

IMG_6428 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

After all said, here is what I ended up with…massively enjoyable, but I must stop underestimating the amount of time this takes!!


----------



## MossMan (13 Dec 2015)

*22nd November Day1*

IMG_6480 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


23rd November (day2)

C02 up and running

IMG_6442 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_6447 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


26th November (day5)

So starting to look a bit better on day 5. Certainly looking a bit greener. I opted on purpose to avoid the slower growers in the main. Will be adding Anubis and java ferns and of course some mosses in time….

IMG_6480 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


29th November (day8)

I dusted off my bridging camera, so the picture quality gets a bit better going forwards…I took a lot of pics on the 29th.

I like all these plants, but this ones going to be one of the tank stars I think…even though its melting a little at the moment…..

DSCF6169 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Here’s a snap of the side of the tank to give you folk an idea of the slope…

DSCF6167 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Some lovely CO2 going into the tank……

DSCF6164 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I think the drop checker is green lol….

DSCF6124 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

First tank inhabitant spotted…..pic mid water change….

IMG_6535 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I did wonder if I would find a few of these at some point soon after planting!

DSCF6138 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


I figured that the slower growing plants will be a little bit more picky when it comes to conditions, so I would wait until the tank is settled and I’m happy with the hardscape before moving to the next chapter of the tank – the slower growing plants.

Here is a bit of wood I collected from my woods balanced on top of the tank whilst I was deciding whether to add it or not!

DSCF6172 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


Also, I had a bit of bad luck which I had been monitoring. My nano tank was being purposefully grown out in preparation of plant sharing with the proxima. I had also bought some daisy rice fish to go into the new tank when ready and to be tank mates with my CPDs. I was keeping them in the smaller tank. These guys did an awesome job of bringing out the CPDs from their shy corners and also were throwing eggs all over the place. I was frequently seeing fry in the tank – though appreciate the CPD have fry too.

Sadly they developed what appeared to be white spot and in the process of treating them they didn’t make it. I have a pic of one of them that I’d like to share. I had 6 fish in total and lost all 6 over 24hrs. These were fantastic little fish.

DSCF6079 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

The other thing being that the plants that were destined for the bigger tank are now in quarantine until I am satisfied that enough time has passed without any further deaths in that tank for me to want to move them over.

Really like this photo of my 50ltr nano tank:

DSCF6075 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


Back to the proxima 250…..


Hardscape

This bit is out of sync with the plants. I was looking at hardscape ideas well before the tank saw water, but was always unsure of what to do until more recently.

My folks have an ancient woodland (oak) near their home, so after reading up about collecting driftwood I opted to use some oak found nearby.


21st November

The branch stripped of bark has been chewed by deer.

IMG_6380 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I should have collected some leaves for the shrimp whilst I was there….but then it was snowing at the time. Amazing considering how mild it has been ever since.

IMG_6379 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Soaked and whittled all the bark off and soaked it some more, and sunk it in the tank.


5th December (day14)

IMG_6620 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


Before I crack on with the rest of the journal, here are some of the stats that perhaps you guys want to know and would be useful for me to refer back to as time goes on:


Water

Tap Water. I am a south London lad – so hard water.

Water Changes: The tank has now been running for 21 days and I have carried out 14, 80ltr water changes, 6 days without a water change, excluding the day I added the water!

I now have water changes down to a fine art using a 90ltr wicks garden bin and two homebrew 25lt barrels. The flow on my syphon is slower than the flow on my downstairs bathroom bath tap and allows enough time fill a bucket to empty into the bin, quicker than the tank can fill the next bucket, ready to take to the bath, to then bring back and empty into the bin. 4 trips and I have syphoned 80ltrs out and filled a bin with 80ltrs. I then connect the hose, drop the pump in the bin and type up this blog as the tank re-fills! :0)


8th December (day17)

DSCF6202 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Perhaps worth mentioning that I have been adding tapsafe to each waterchange. No fish, but I still like the idea of no chlorine going in.


I also on that day added some mote carlo in the hope that I would get a carpet going along the front of the tank on the right…….

DSCF6203 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


Plant Ferts

Pre-mixed Profito dosed 15ml per day – irrespective of water change or not.

I have today (day 21) switched to dosing salts, so I am anxious now to keep a close eye on the plants to check for deficiencies. I am new to this, so fingers crossed. Today I dosed the macro mix. The articles on the Estimative Index are well written and easy to follow….thank you.


CO2 and lights

I have been blasting CO2 two hours before lights on, and stopping CO2 an hour before lights off. The lights have been set to come on at 18:30 and go off at 22:30 – which nicely fits with my evening. Its 4Hrs. So low amounts of lights. The room is in total darkness when I am not in it – i.e. when I am at work during the day.

The amount of CO2 is enough to get the drop checker to turn yellowish (from green) during the process. I read someone else use the term ‘limeade’ and it’s a perfect description of my drop checker just as the lights are about to turn off. I do feel that I might be over doing it slightly with the CO2, but since I have no fish yet in the tank, this is something I am happy to do.

My aim is to increase the lighting period once I am confident with the EI dosing regime, and I will probably bring the lights forward an hour and pull the CO2 forward by half an hour to see what happens.

I have no idea what caused the crop circle effect in this photo – but I like it, so I thought I would share…

IMG_6586 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


Algae

I do have some. Hair Algae – its o.k. Its low enough at the moment for me to manage with the water changes and a toothbrush.

11th December (day20)

DSCF6223 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Tank Mates

Snails so far – I am not picking these out just yet. I quite like having something in there, but realise that I am probably about to have an army of snails rise up and try to overthrow me whilst I sleep .

When I see these as a problem I will bring in the assassins, until then they are welcome to scoot around eating algae.

Next will be shrimp and then Ottos, followed a while later by the moving of the CPDs into their new home. I am still taking things slowly. And think I’ll be aiming to move the CPDs in February.

I am going to consider some tank mates for the CPDs – I had thought Odessa Barbs, but then read that they like to jump – and this is a topless tank

So, we are almost up to date! Phew! 

Here are some shots from yesterday….


12th December (day20)

DSCF6228 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Monte Carlo is doing nicely

DSCF6230 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

First plant to breach the surface...

DSCF6231 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6234 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Pre plant trim...

DSCF6240 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Post plant trim...

DSCF6241 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I have a bit of brown algae growing – which is normal for a new tank i understand...

DSCF6249 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Front tank shot……

DSCF6251 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

If there is anyone out there that has made it this far, then I hope this has been an interesting/enjoyable read lol.

Please feel free to comment if you spot me doing something that you feel I could do better. I consider myself new to aquarium keeping and certainly new to the bigger sized tank. I am open to learning.

Kind Regards
Richard


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Dec 2015)

You have been pretty busy....


----------



## Ryan12345 (14 Dec 2015)

Nice plants mate, Good choice on the dirt if i do say so!


----------



## MossMan (14 Dec 2015)

Martin in China said:


> You have been pretty busy....


I really have. I was without laptop for a while and so wasn't able to start the journal. Once behind its hard work bringing it up to speed! Lol.


----------



## MossMan (14 Dec 2015)

Ryan12345 said:


> Nice plants mate, Good choice on the dirt if i do say so!


Thanks Ryan! I've not been home yet today so hope that two days of EI havnt turned the tank into an algae ball! Am sure it will look great.


----------



## MossMan (15 Dec 2015)

14th December (Day22)

I'm enjoying the sag - I have been watching for runners and have spotted a few.
DSCF6264 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

First bottle of CO2 emptied and replaced in the evening.

15th December (Day23)

No harm done so far by swapping from the pre-mix to the EI dosing, or by three consecutive days with no water changes!

Also pleased to see the Echinodorus Vesuvius producing runners!! Not so easy to spot, but centre of the picture in front of the branch at the back.
DSCF6266 by

Here is a picture of the full tank today.
DSCF6268 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (18 Dec 2015)

Here is a picture of my current view from the sofa. 
I cant wait to go get some more plants for the wood tomorrow.

Current view by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


----------



## MossMan (23 Dec 2015)

Hello, couple of shots from today with the weekend plants added.

21st December
DSCF6295 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

23rd December
DSCF6304 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Need to adjust the camera better - not so happy with this shot, but will figure it out in the new year. Wanted to get the FTS on with the new plants as I will no doubt be busy tomorrow on non-aquarium jobs!

Merry Christmas everyone!

Best wishes
Richard


----------



## MossMan (2 Jan 2016)

New Year Day (Day41)

Happy new year all. I have added some otto to help keep the algae at bay, though they have their work cut out for them - I seem to have a algae bloom at the moment.

DSCF6372 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


This might be due to me backing off the co2 for the new fish, but I might also have added to the issue by missing a dose - I have been a little all over the place over the Christmas spell.

I have yesterday setup a new co2 system using a home made reactor - home made by a1Matt - he is a thoroughly decent chap and if anyone has the opportunity to meet the fella and help him clear his loft by purchasing some of his hand me downs, then I recommend it as I got a complete bargain!

DSCF6378 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Kind Regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (10 Jan 2016)

Sunday 10th January - (Day50)

A few shots from today.

DSCF6384 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6385 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6387 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6388 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6389 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6390 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6392 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6396 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr
DSCF6398 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I have had a bit of trouble acclimatising the otto and after the fourth didnt make it, I moved the remaining two to one of my smaller tanks. Frustrating as I hate the idea that I killed them - though essentially it wasnt anyone else. I could have moved them earlier, and I still feel gutted even though its been a few days. I am also none the wiser as to what's gone wrong. I water tested - all was perfect, the drop checker got no where near yellow and the fluid was recently changed. I was feeding algae flake, though there is plenty of that in there at the moment. 

Will see how things go over the next month. 
Back being fishless again.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2016)

Hi all, 





MossMan said:


> I was feeding algae flake, though there is plenty of that in there at the moment.


 I think they are often to far gone by the time you get them home. If you can find a "_fish-keeper with a shop_", rather than a "_shop-keeper with fish_"  you have a more chance. 

I've found that they are pretty selective algae eaters, so I make sure they always have some vegetables in the tank. Some of mine have eventually cottoned onto the idea of hoovering flake food from plant leaves etc, but some of them have only ever eaten vegetables (and algae). 

I think observing activity is the key with both buying and maintaining _Otocinclus. _When you buy them you want ones that are active (moribund ones never? recover), and then when they are in the tank they should spend a lot of the day resting in a shady place with occasional activity. Towards evening they will become a lot more active, and will interact with one another. 

If they spend all day swimming relentlessly around the tank, they are starving. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## MossMan (11 Jan 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  I think they are often to far gone by the time you get them home. If you can find a "_fish-keeper with a shop_", rather than a "_shop-keeper with fish_"  you have a more chance.
> 
> I've found that they are pretty selective algae eaters, so I make sure they always have some vegetables in the tank. Some of mine have eventually cottoned onto the idea of hoovering flake food from plant leaves etc, but some of them have only ever eaten vegetables (and algae).
> 
> ...



Thanks Darrel, thats reassuring, and a learn for me going forwards with Ottos, the two I moved seem happy in their somewhat smaller, but fr more matured tank, and I did think that the batch were healthy as they were very active - it didnt occur to me that they were searching for food.

I'll get some more and try them again.

Many thanks for the help.
Richard


----------



## MossMan (16 Jan 2016)

12th Jan. (Day52)

Just thought I would share this as an example of the algea growth I am experiencing in the tank:

DSCF6414 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

16th Jan. (Day56)

DSCF6421 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

This is the longest I have left the tank without a water change - tomorrow it will be a week. I've been diligently changing water trying to keep the algae at bay, but actually one week on and although I defo do have more of the stuff than I have had before, its not as horrific as I thought it might be.

DSCF6424 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I'm not massively happy with the planting at the moment, and think soon I will be having a bit of a change about.

Big fat snail on the glass there 

Will keep you posted on what develops!
Richard


----------



## Ryan12345 (16 Jan 2016)

The growth your getting is amazing. Your plants will be out competing the algae in no time i imagine. 
Are you still doing the 6pm -10pm photo period? If so how much ambient light gets into your tank during the day? With EI and ambient light, i can imagine algae would have a field day.
Looking really lush though mate, Good job.


----------



## MossMan (16 Jan 2016)

Ryan12345 said:


> The growth your getting is amazing. Your plants will be out competing the algae in no time i imagine.
> Are you still doing the 6pm -10pm photo period? If so how much ambient light gets into your tank during the day? With EI and ambient light, i can imagine algae would have a field day.
> Looking really lush though mate, Good job.



Hi Ryan, I'm going to have a trim tomorrow and pull as much algae out during the water change as I can.

Yep, the tank is still getting its 6.30pm to 10.30pm lighting period. A bit more at weekends as I tend to have the lights on whilst day dreaming of what to do with the tank next. The room itself gets zero ambient light during the working day. I can control this because I live on my own, and because I always keep the curtains shut when I am not in the house. (not that I live in a crime ridden area, its just how I was bought up I guess lol).

Thanks for your compliments re plant growth. I feel I have maxed out the different types of plants I can comfortably keep (though there is always room for one more ), but I now need to focus on getting the plants to grow where I want them. I'm sure it will slowly come together. I have a plan - it just changes daily! lol

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (17 Jan 2016)

I treated myself today to some amano shrimp and some red cherry shrimp. 5 amano and 10 red cherries. The Amano have gone very quickly into action cleaning the gravel/plants and generally looking as if they are having a good time.

DSCF6454 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

One of the RCS is quite dark in colour. These guys are tiny in comparison to the amano.

DSCF6446 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I am hoping to add the remaining 2 otto back into the tank during the week or next weekend.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (17 Jan 2016)

17th Jan (day57)

Here is todays FTS
DSCF6456 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr


----------



## MossMan (28 Jan 2016)

I am still spending hours just sitting there staring at a fishless tank. I love it. The shrimp have had a really positive impact on the algae - or perhaps the plants are just taking over, whatever, the algae is no longer 

No full tank shot today, because my camera batteries ran dry, but not before I got this picture.

DSCF6470 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Will be giving the tank a clear out on Sunday just to try and control where the plants are growing rather than it being a complete jungle. I want to re tie the mosses too.

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Jan 2016)

Nice healthy growth, you've certainly got plenty of good material for rescaping if that's what you're gona do Sunday.


----------



## MossMan (28 Jan 2016)

Troi said:


> Nice healthy growth, you've certainly got plenty of good material for rescaping if that's what you're gona do Sunday.


Thanks Troi, it was your article on the soil substrate planted tank that inspired the substrate on this tank. Thank you a lot for that! I didnt really know what I was doing tbh, but its worked out alright 

Best wishes
Richard


----------



## MossMan (7 Feb 2016)

6th Februry, (Day78)

Well, I had a good bit of time with the tank yesterday. I'm not entirely sure I like it, its a bit like a new haircut, you know it needs doing, but it takes a bit of getting used to I guess! lol.

Here is how the tank looked before I took the scissors to her:

Before:
DSCF6471 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

And After:

DSCF6493 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I left the vallis in place because I want to see if the CPD i am planning on breeding and adding will enjoy mooching around in it. I am hoping it will provide them a bit more comfort, though I am concious that it blocks half the tank. The lilly on the left has shot up out of the blue in the last two days, so thats really cool! There is one more plant behind the lily that is growing, but hasnt reached the height to be seen yet - so looking forward to when it grows up and fills that corner bit of background.

Other news, I have the jecod dosing pump that I have setup and am running in a test phase dosing water into a measuring jug. I will be measuring this week. Setup seems intuitive. Fingers crossed as I am away for two weeks soon!

Kind Regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (7 Feb 2016)

Just spotted one of the amano shrimp in the post trim shot - if you follow the wood to the very end on the right hand side top corner of the tank you'll see him.


----------



## alto (7 Feb 2016)

MossMan said:


> though I am concious that it blocks half the tank


you can gradually move it so that it forms a C curve at that RH side & into the very back of the tank  - shorten the front of the "C" so you get some depth perception back but there will still be a good area for the CPD 
Just syphon as you uproot so that much of any dirt cloud release is captured - it seems you have few fish in the tank at present so that's a good time for rescapes
Vallis is generally not much impacted by moving so should keep right on with it's tank domination initiative


----------



## MossMan (10 Mar 2016)

Well, its been a while, and there have been no dramatic plant re-scapes to update you on.

I have not long been back from a two week holiday. The jecod dosing pump clearly worked well dosing micro and macro daily. My parents dropped in every so often to feed the shrimp and ottos, and I was very pleased to come back and find nothing more than a bit of hair algae!

10th March (Day110)

View from the sofa
DSCF6521 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

View from the other sofa 
DSCF6520 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Front of tank
DSCF6516 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I'm thinking about stocking the tank with some dwarf neon rainbows. I'm surprised that I havnt rushed in and added fish already, but have been going through phases of wanting different things. But 5 (two male, 3 female) would look good. I know the water is clean enough as I am keeping up with my weekly water changes. I'll keep you posted when I finally get my fish!

Kind regards
Richard


----------



## Tim Harrison (10 Mar 2016)

Looks great...I'd love to be able to look at your scape from my sofa


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2016)

Tanks is looking awesome, well done 

If you're serious about breeding CPD, forget the rainbows - I'd add more numbers if you decide to go ahead with them: despite often being described as "peaceful" rainbows, they can be aggressive if not kept in large enough groups & their level of activity can be stressful for more retiring fish.


----------



## MossMan (11 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> Tanks is looking awesome, well done
> 
> If you're serious about breeding CPD, forget the rainbows - I'd add more numbers if you decide to go ahead with them: despite often being described as "peaceful" rainbows, they can be aggressive if not kept in large enough groups & their level of activity can be stressful for more retiring fish.


Thanks Alto, thanks also for your feedback on Rainbows. My search goes on. Will pop into the lfs tomorrow to see what they recommend.
Regards
Richard


----------



## MossMan (11 Mar 2016)

I have a question too. I'm currently still in my original regime of 4hrs lighting, 4hrs co2 staggered and 50ml micro/macro dosing alternate days with one rest day and water change a week.

I have added shrimp and ottos, but am wondering whether i ought to increase the lighting period (and adjust co2) when I start increasing the fish stock. 

I'm obvs happy with the plant growth, just not sure whether the fish would thrive more with longer periods of lighting. I know I would be happier with more than 4hrs a day daylight! 

All the best - nearly the weekend
Richard


----------



## parotet (11 Mar 2016)

Wow, nice little jungle... It looks awesome now. Congrats!

Jordi


----------



## alto (11 Mar 2016)

Go ahead & extend light hours gradually (I skipped back quickly but am a little unclear on actual tank parameters & technology) - it's not uncommon to run a 6-8 hour photoperiod
You could also look at adding in a dimmable LED for fish/tank viewing  after hours.


----------



## MossMan (18 Mar 2016)

So last weekend, I did get some amazing fish.

DSCF6530 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6539(2) by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6550 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_7521 [42033] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_7515 [42031] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

IMG_7512 [42029] by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

I got 6 melanotaenia lacustris - blue rainbow fish.

I went to the aquarium shop Saturday, took a note of what they had and the advice that they gave me and went back on Sunday having done my research.

They have really added to the tank and every day are getting more colourful.

I appreciate your feedback Alto about the rainbows not being quite as calm as some might say - they are very active. I'm not totally re-thinking the cpd plan, but will need to consider what stage I add them and if I add them at all. I do seem to now have one very active bold fish thats going to grow (the rainbows), and one small shy fish thats not going to grow (other than in numbers)...oops. I was warned, I got sucked into the blue glow of the rainbow! For now both can be happy in their separate tanks.

I am happy with my fish choice  (although my vision has slightly altered its course).

Hope you guys enjoy the pics and have a happy weekend.
Richard


----------



## Straight Shooter (19 Mar 2016)

Excellent fish choice, you won't be disappointed. Lots of live food in combination with good prepared food and they'll colour up very nicely. Even frozen live food is good. 

Tank is looking fantastic.


----------



## MossMan (1 May 2016)

1st May 2016 - Day 162

So time is going quickly and I have been letting my scape become a bit of a jungle. Everything is growing up and up and I keep meaning to get involved and have a cut back. But then I like it as is, so am reluctant to go in with the scissors and potentially mess things up!

I am of course continuing with the 50% water changes weekly, and the daily ferts.

Here is how the tank is looking today.


DSCF6567 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6573 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Annoyingly I ran out of Co2 and couldnt get any for a couple of days - and the algae appeared, but I will scrape it off next weekend.
DSCF6575 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

This amazon sword is probably going to be first in line for tank extraction - its totally taken a hold and believe it or not, there are still plants behind it that are not on show because they havnt caught up with the growth yet!
DSCF6580 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

DSCF6568 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr



DSCF6564 by Richard Heasman, on Flickr

Hope you have enjoyed the pics.

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!
Richard


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 May 2016)

Hi Richard, Simply Wonderful


----------



## MossMan (1 May 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Richard, Simply Wonderful


Thanks Roy, I'm really happy with the results. Spent a lot of time researching before I kicked off - I guess thats all captured by this thread, but now its just a 60min water change a week and 2min dosing daily. That leaves me with just 2hrs a day to enjoy staring at the plants and fish


----------



## Albert Hofman (2 May 2016)

your tank looks great! nice how the val takes over and in the middle you see some wood with moss.


----------



## MossMan (30 Jan 2020)

Just been looking through the old tank Journal, and sadly, day 1530, the tanks not looking as good as it has previously done. Nov 2015 is when water was first introduced (just over 4 years ago) and though I have dosed and done pretty much a 50% weekly water change religiously, I have undeniably done a frozen and 'let it go'.

Still, the fish are happy, and it cant be argued I havnt maintained the 'Jungle' theme! ha.
I'm happy too. Been enjoying the tank and am set to continue to do so for a while to come still!

So, my dilemma.....start again......or have a hard cut back.......perhaps do a bit of both and introduce some new, but keep some old. I welcome any comments or suggestions.

I'll share a pick of which direction I take it in but here she is for now....





Kind regards
Richard


----------



## mort (31 Jan 2020)

The rainbows have matured nicely.

I'd be tempted to do a little trial maintenance, like remove some of the carpet, strip the debris and replant some nice bits. If you do this you will see if you can freshen up the tank or if it will need a strip and rescape, just by looking how it goes. I always think it's a shame to rip a mature tank apart, especially as the fish aren't worried about a little algae.


----------



## MossMan (4 Feb 2020)

So I didnt go too full on, but I did have a tank tidy up. Still need to get in with the razor blade and tidy up some of that red spot algae, but I'm a bit happier with the tank now.



 

And a few general tank shots of the plants inhabitants!







 



 



 

Many thanks for popping by.

Kind regards
Richard


----------

